# Just had a litter!



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

There's about 5 or 6 that I can see  
(It's her first litter)

When is the earliest I can tell what color they will be?


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

CONGRATS!!!! My first litter is due today too!!!!!!


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

rocketmdove said:


> CONGRATS!!!! My first litter is due today too!!!!!!


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Pigment will start to show pretty soon with in a few days but won't be a week untill there fur comes in.

Now don't you feel more relaxed it's all over


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

PPVallhunds said:


> Pigment will start to show pretty soon with in a few days but won't be a week untill there fur comes in.
> 
> Now don't you feel more relaxed it's all over


YES lol omg I heard peeps and I went to see if shes was okay and I saw a pink little head pop up and almost passed out haha :shock:

She immediately shoved the little guy behind her and I left quickly so I didn't bother her, longest half hour of my life! Got light headed twice and almost puked while watching from a safe distance..  I can watch some gorey stuff but the thought of my little girl being so grown just did me in


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol! When I see a litter I am like OMG!!! Quick look. At least 2 hours to make sure she is finished birthing and I will count. Next day hve a proper count!


----------

